# Betthupferl



## puxaquebom

Hola a todos.
¿Existe solo una palabra en español que sustituya a la palabra Betthupferl?
Sé que en inglés se les llama bedtime sweets, pero no me queda del todo claro que traducción (no extensa) podría darle.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## litelchau

Parece difícil que pueda haber una palabra para ese concepto. El diccionario Langenscheidt la traduce con una parrafada completa.


----------



## Cluelesa

... y el _Pons Großwörterbuch_ también:
"dulce que se da al los niños antes de acostarse... "


----------



## puxaquebom

Sí, ese es el problema. Se trata de la traducción de un relato y no considero conveniente la explicación a la palabra. Espero hallar la solución en breve. 
Gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Alemanita

Depende del contexto. Si nos dieras más informaciones acerca de qué tipo de Betthupferl se trata (porque también puede ser en sentido figurado, como ya te dije en otro lugar), podrías traducirlo por 'chocolatina', 'caramelo', 'bombón' o justamente esa actividad. Hay gente que como 'Betthupferl' se regalan con quince minutos de tele, la lectura de unas poesías, una llamada telefónica con un ser querido ... son infinitas las posibilidades.


----------



## puxaquebom

El contexto es el siguiente:

Wir haben von dem Haus einen Tisch aufgestellt.Darauf die Thermoskannen mit Kakao, eine Menge Plastikbecher und ein paar Kilo Kekse. Ein Betthupferl.


----------



## Alemanita

Delante de la casa pusimos una mesa, con encima los termos con chocolate, un montón de vasos de plástico y un par de kilos de galletas - algo dulce (para X) antes de irse a la cama/a dormir.


----------

